

Interactive spin sequence of NASA's Pluto imagery - ginlanemedia
http://pluto.ginlane.com

======
facorreia
I'm amazed just to think that I can rotate a 3D image of Pluto, so far away.
And to think this image was taken so recently. I'm really living in the
future.

